# Boulogne France



## pamjon (Feb 16, 2018)

Just thought I would let eferyone know that we went to France 3 weeks ago and as always used the first section of motorway from Boulogne towards Abbeville ( Rouen). We came back yesterday and there is a wieght restriction on the first section of the motorway, nothing over 3.5 ton can pass ove rthe viaduct. So you have to go through Boulogne. Hope this is of help.
PJ


----------



## TJBi (Feb 18, 2018)

It would appear that there are ongoing repair works, originally during November and December 2017 and now expected to continue until end June 2018.
Worth noting also that speed cameras have been installed in the vicinity of this section of motorway in order to enforce the temporary speed limit through this area.

Viaduc d'Echinghen — Wikipedia

http://www.b2pweb.com/wp-content/up...ent_restrictions_circulation_30_juin_2018.pdf


----------



## pamjon (Feb 18, 2018)

*Boulongne France.*

The reason we use this first section of motorway is it costs 12 euros but if you stop at the Aire Baie de la Somme, where we have stopped here for many many years as our first night we fill up our tank of water free, there is also 2 plugs for electric free (although we have never used). I consider what it would cost me to stop at the aire in Boulogne and pay for water there on top of, I consider the motorway a cheaper option as it also saves me diesel.
PJ


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 18, 2018)

Does this only affect the pay section of the motorway? We usually avoid the tolls, tend to drive a a leisurely pace so haven't found the need to use them.


----------



## pamjon (Feb 18, 2018)

*Boulongne France.*

yes only the pay section


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 18, 2018)

I went over it the other day and it  not a weak bit, but barrier repairs that reduces it to one lane so they want all the big trucks off of there no problem with motorhome. I do not think it applies to 3860kgs in a camping car, but the artics would be a bit tight when they are working, they just do not have a big lorry sign just 3500 and above with a picture of a tilt van.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 21, 2018)

Dunno 'bout thee, but that viaduct always make my freckle twitch...

james


----------

